# Electrical Engineers report the status plz



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

Request Electrical Engineers (233311) to post the time taken to get invitation in latest round.

Thanks!


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone? Bump..


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

One of the consultants told me that it takes around 2 months to get invitation for EE, so just wanted to check the feedback.


----------



## yctomi (Jun 25, 2015)

Well I believe the current waiting time is about 1.5 months for EEers.


----------



## mjunaidiqbal (Jan 31, 2016)

i have uploaded the eoi on skillselect for 190 category on 01-02-2016 with 55+5 points. how long will it take to get invitation from any state for nomination?? 

5 years experience
6.5+ bands in IELTS
233311


----------



## NuRa (Mar 23, 2016)

*Documented experience*

Hi guys, 

I have started the process for skill assessment through EA (CRD pathway)

My query is

I have a total of 8 years of experience , out of which i have the relevant experience documentation for only the latest 5 years . I wish not to show my initial 3 years of experience as i don't have supporting documents(i have tried but couldn't obtain) , but according to MSA booklet , they ask us to mention all periods of activity/inactivity. so should i simply mention my initial 3 years as period of inactivity , because if have to mention it as an experience then i would require all the supporting documents.

Please help me out.....

Thanks in advance......


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

I have degree BE electrical and 6 years plus exp as project manager. I had applied for expression of interest under the 189 category. I got invitation and visa grant in 3-4 weeks.its quicker if u have a proficient score in English exam like IELTS or PTE. The good score fetches you extra points and gives u a head start in invitation rounds.


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

gauravgundawar said:


> I have degree BE electrical and 6 years plus exp as project manager. I had applied for expression of interest under the 189 category. I got invitation and visa grant in 3-4 weeks.its quicker if u have a proficient score in English exam like IELTS or PTE. The good score fetches you extra points and gives u a head start in invitation rounds.


So did you applied as an Electrical Engineer or Project Manager? Was you experience as PM related to electrical engineering?


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

JayPatel said:


> So did you applied as an Electrical Engineer or Project Manager? Was you experience as PM related to electrical engineering?


I applied as an electrical engineer. Even though i have experience working as a project manager (electrical)(5years +) , my consultant suggested that it's easy and less complicated process to apply under Electrical Enginerr Anzsco code.My wife software tester also got the grant. 
What's your story ..?


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

gauravgundawar said:


> I applied as an electrical engineer. Even though i have experience working as a project manager (electrical)(5years +) , my consultant suggested that it's easy and less complicated process to apply under Electrical Enginerr Anzsco code.My wife software tester also got the grant.
> What's your story ..?


I am an electrical engineer (by qualification) and MBA in Fin. But my work exp is in finance. 

So what I am trying to understand is that since you applied under electrical engineer code, does your work profile as a project manager involved electrical engineering or was it non electrical project manager profile?


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

JayPatel said:


> I am an electrical engineer (by qualification) and MBA in Fin. But my work exp is in finance.
> 
> So what I am trying to understand is that since you applied under electrical engineer code, does your work profile as a project manager involved electrical engineering or was it non electrical project manager profile?


Oh yes my profile is a core electrical engineering. Infact I started my career as an junior electrical engineer and eventually became project manager. So my roles and responsibilities are in alignment with electrical engineering as well engineering manager.
What about you what's your ANZCO code for PR...?


----------



## ta2605 (May 16, 2016)

I am electrical engineer. I have more than seven years experience in electrical field. I have recently lost my job. can i apply to dibp on the basis of my previous experience. Further, is it necessary to be working to apply for dibp.


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

ta2605 said:


> I am electrical engineer. I have more than seven years experience in electrical field. I have recently lost my job. can i apply to dibp on the basis of my previous experience. Further, is it necessary to be working to apply for dibp.


Yes you can apply on basis of your previous experience. Its just u need to complete atlest 5 years to score points.


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

gauravgundawar said:


> I have degree BE electrical and 6 years plus exp as project manager. I had applied for expression of interest under the 189 category. I got invitation and visa grant in 3-4 weeks.its quicker if u have a proficient score in English exam like IELTS or PTE. The good score fetches you extra points and gives u a head start in invitation rounds.


Hi there!
What is your saying in my case!

EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years in hydropower) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
waiting for GRANT :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ayushka515 (Sep 10, 2015)

when can I expect GRANT

My Case:
EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
IMMI acc status: Application Received
CO Adelaide Team Asked for Form80 and Form1221 for both candidates: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Information Required
Submitted on same Day: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Assessment in Progress

waiting for GRANT


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

ayushka515 said:


> when can I expect GRANT
> 
> My Case:
> EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
> ...



I have recieved Grant on MAY 2016.I immediately applied for PR.Soon recieved conformation for allotment of case officer who requested for additional info.All documents and requsted INFO submitted. AWAITING for final Email..
100DAYS PLUSwaiting....


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

gauravgundawar said:


> Oh yes my profile is a core electrical engineering. Infact I started my career as an junior electrical engineer and eventually became project manager. So my roles and responsibilities are in alignment with electrical engineering as well engineering manager.
> What about you what's your ANZCO code for PR...?


Hey JAI whats your current status..???:juggle:


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

JayPatel said:


> Request Electrical Engineers (233311) to post the time taken to get invitation in latest round.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey JAI whats your current status..???:juggle::noidea:


----------



## Tayyabb (Nov 8, 2015)

Eoi effect date 05.november.2015
nsw 190.
Pte 10 points
total 55+5 
still waiting
electrical engineer.
Anyone else waiting ????


----------



## gauravgundawar (Sep 26, 2014)

Tayyabb said:


> Eoi effect date 05.november.2015
> nsw 190.
> Pte 10 points
> total 55+5
> ...


 Grant recieved MAY 2016.. waiting for final PR:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ratnam14 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi can you provide your timeline. 

I am an electrical engineer with 7 yrs of exp. I completed my EA assessment and was waiting for PTE score now i cleared that with proficient english. I submitted my EOI on 20th September 2016 with 65 points. How many days can expect to get the invitation and what are the documents should i keep ready for uploading.

Could you help me out???


----------



## elecengr (Jul 4, 2016)

i m yet to start my process. can anybody suggest good agent in chandigarh pls.

regards


----------



## Ramankailey (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi friends,

I have bachelors degree in electrical engg,
But my job profile meet the requirement of electrical engineering technician,
Can i apply for this category And apply for assesment in TRA.
As one consultant told me that TRA only asses dipolma not bachelors degree.

Plz suggest me what to do 


Thanks.


----------



## Ramankailey (Sep 18, 2016)

elecengr said:


> i m yet to start my process. can anybody suggest good agent in chandigarh pls.
> 
> regards


Look for MARA approved agent


----------



## ratnam14 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi guys I am 65 pointer got my invitation today 28th september round and also my colleague who is also having 65 points.

My Timeline is
NOC- 233311 Electrical Engineer
Age - 30 points, Experience - 10 points 
EA Skill Assessment - 12 Aug 2016 - 15 points
English Language PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
EOI submitted - 20th September 2016
Invitation to Apply - 28th September 2016


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I am an Electrical Engineers, submitting my EOI now. I have few questions. I am current;y studying, so do I need to put my current studies in EOI and which option should I choose to out my 10th studies. 

Thanks


----------



## jamesjihin88 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi, Submitted docs at EA for assessment on 25 sep 2016. Still queued for assessment. Can somebody tell me the approx turn around time for this period of the year?


----------



## ratnam14 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an Electrical Engineers, submitting my EOI now. I have few questions. I am current;y studying, so do I need to put my current studies in EOI and which option should I choose to out my 10th studies.
> 
> Thanks


Better to show that ur studying currently. It will ask for your assessment details and highest degree


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Submitted EOI with 60 points Electrical Engineer. When can I expect the invitation? Is there a wait for a month or two?


----------



## ratnam14 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> Submitted EOI with 60 points Electrical Engineer. When can I expect the invitation? Is there a wait for a month or two?


Mostly for electrical engineer u will get it soon max one month


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

ratnam14 said:


> Mostly for electrical engineer u will get it soon max one month


Thanks Hopefully


----------



## Bhavna1 (Jul 20, 2014)

ratnam14 said:


> Hi can you provide your timeline.
> 
> I am an electrical engineer with 7 yrs of exp. I completed my EA assessment and was waiting for PTE score now i cleared that with proficient english. I submitted my EOI on 20th September 2016 with 65 points. How many days can expect to get the invitation and what are the documents should i keep ready for uploading.
> 
> Could you help me out???


Did you got invitation in 29th round?


----------



## ratnam14 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bhavna1 said:


> ratnam14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi can you provide your timeline.
> ...


Yes I got the invite on 28 th September preparing my docs for submission


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello Guys,

My brother is preparing CDR for Eng Australia. He is finding trouble to write and feel that he is missing something. *Can any of you have "Sample of Electrical engineer CDR" and please share with me?* You can remove names and other metadata, just basic explanations and skeleton is enough. Thank you in advance. contact:<*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html 

You may like to read this sticky thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-episode-my-professional-advice-everyone.html

kaju/moderator*


----------



## poojabhatia (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello Experts

Anzco 233311 electrical engineer
applied for 189
with 60 points
age 30; pte 10; Bachelors 15; Regional Study 5
eoi submitted on 15 Mar 17
When can I Expect Invitation?
Please let me know.
Thanks in adv.

Pooja


----------



## jamesjihin88 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello guys,

Hows your status? Have you already reached down under? please report status.

regards

Jithin James


----------

